# build your own chain tensioner?



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

im going to build my own chain tensioner, anybody else done it? if so.. pics and words of advice?


----------



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

I have seen it done. The cheapest, lightest, and most elegant one I have seen was a piece of thin Al bar stock, with a hole drilled for the derailleur hanger and an old pulley at the other end. The bar was bent at the end to retain the chain. It was tensioned like a DMR, and seemed to work well.

-Rob.


----------



## rogue_monkey (Jan 12, 2008)

yup I built mine. Used a piece of mild steel and bent it they used nuts and washers to get the chain line exact. use an old derailer chain ring and attached the whole thing to where the derailer was. 

there is a thread on here that has some pics of home made ones. thats where i got my idea from. search and i'm sure you'lll find it.

its not hard. have some fun and get creative. some guy used a spoon another a wrench.


----------



## rogue_monkey (Jan 12, 2008)

double post sorry


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

i've made a ghetto one out of a gutted derailleur with just the jockey pullley.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

rogue_monkey said:


> yup I built mine. Used a piece of mild steel and bent it they used nuts and washers to get the chain line exact. use an old derailer chain ring and attached the whole thing to where the derailer was.
> 
> there is a thread on here that has some pics of home made ones. thats where i got my idea from. search and i'm sure you'lll find it..


any pics? i cant find the thread....

and what about a spring? i have lots of ideas, but just thought to ask before i go for it. im done with buying them....


----------



## REDGT (May 24, 2007)

Here is a link for the DIY chain tensioner.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=387711


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

cool thanks!! i searched and got zip. that helps but im going for a spring... thanks!


----------



## mcwelja (Apr 25, 2008)

did you build it? any pic?


----------



## NovakanX (Jul 27, 2006)

If your the wacky inventor type I can see doing this, but why would you try to fabricate a 20-30 part? I could definitely see doing it if they were super overpriced...


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

because when food comes 1st, a 20 dollar part dosent seem that cool. i used a derailer, but didnt work too well until i found the magic gear, and i try that every time. screw tensioners.


----------

